# Avocado and cream cheese dip



## Amazing324 (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know if you'd consider it great Deadly, but we like the following:
2 medium avocados, peeled, pitted and mashed 
1/4 cup PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese Spread 
1/4 cup finely chopped tomato 
2 Tbsp. finely chopped onion 
2 Tbsp. lime juice 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/8 tsp. salt 
Dash of black pepper


----------



## KathyJ (Oct 4, 2006)

I love all things avocado....
thanks for sharing.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice recipe.  Basically it is Guacamole minus the cream cheese.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 14, 2006)

Your dip sounds so fantastic that I could eat it without any chips - that is a keeper.

Thank you and have a great weekend.


----------

